# NH Lawmaker Files Assisted-Suicide Bill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Legislator Says Some Patients Should Be Able To End Lives

*CONCORD, N.H. -- *A lawmaker is proposing a bill that would make New Hampshire the third state to allow physician-assisted suicide.

What Do You Think? Share Your Thoughts

Democratic state Rep. Charles Weed's bill would let terminally ill adults obtain lethal prescriptions from their doctors through an application process.

Weed told the House Judiciary Committee on Thursday that the bill would allay some patients' suffering. He said he hoped he would have the right to die someday if he chose.

Ellen Kolb of Cornerstone Policy Research, a conservative think tank, called the bill a recipe for elder abuse in a statement.

Only Oregon allows physician-assisted suicide. A voter referendum legalizing the practice passed in Washington state last year. It takes effect in March.

http://www.wmur.com/news/18753619/detail.html


----------

